
3D printing in science - dsr12
https://noelzach.github.io/3D-Printing/
======
jcrabtr
The killer app for open-source hardware is scientific components and
apparatus. It improves accessibility and repeatability, and can deepen your
understanding of experimental results and error budgets. Check out Open-Source
Lab by Joshua M. Pearce [1], as well as his lab's website [2]. Also check out
the Gathering for Open Science Hardware [3].

[1] [https://www.elsevier.com/books/open-source-
lab/pearce/978-0-...](https://www.elsevier.com/books/open-source-
lab/pearce/978-0-12-410462-4)

[2]
[http://www.appropedia.org/Category:MOST](http://www.appropedia.org/Category:MOST)

[3] [http://openhardware.science/](http://openhardware.science/)

------
jononor
Original tweet, linked in article

> I cannot tell the difference between my $15 3D printed magnetic rack and the
> $600 commercial one.

Top response

> Does that factor in the cost of the printer, software, etc.?

Funny thing is that even if include price of a decent 3d-printer (say from
Creality), 1 kg of material and shipping you would still end up at under 500
USD.

~~~
new299
Not knocking it, but the main issue in this case is that the commercial one
specified is way over-priced.

You can pick up tube racks on eBay for 5USD including shipping. I've not seen
magnetic ones, but gluing a couple of magnets on would provide a similar
result.

------
cdtwoaway
Agreed. We (engineering department in a medium scale scientific facility) use
3D printing for rapid prototyping and as temporary solutions.

Quite often, people walk into my office and need data acquisition /measurement
/ control solutions for completely random problems. Quite often, that requires
me to build solutions to mount sensors/actuators to random equipment, or I
want to pack everything into a neat box. For this, 3D printing is ideal (we
have a Stratasys printer). The inhouse metal workshop is too slow (and
requires more sophisticatated drwings), 3D printing can deliver within hours..
and I can iteratively change things. I don't use sophisticated tools, software
like Google Sketchup is trivial to use.

Still. 3D printed solutions are rarely permanent. The durability is limited
and cleanliness is an issue (the surface quality is bad, and I'm worried about
outgassing). So in the end, I end up replacing most parts with aluminium &
steel. I have thought about "3D printed metal" (shapeways etc) as a second
step, but haven't tried that yet.

~~~
new299
I've started experimenting with 3D printed ceramics (on the Form2). It seems
like a useful material for a number of applications (less thermal expansion
than the resins, and less than aluminium).

Firing is a pain, and you need to compensate for shrinkage. But it could be
interesting.

